# Military Occupation Groups



## McG (15 Oct 2009)

Can anyone point me in the direction of a comprehensive list of the various military occupation groups.  Not a list of occupations, but rather those formal groups which designate a collective of occupations (ie: ATR, CBTA, MILE, etc).

I initially thought this would be an easy question but a DWAN search turns up nothing helpful, I've run out of SMEs to ask at the unit, and even here at Army.ca I cannot find an answer.  :-\


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Oct 2009)

MCG,

I think you may find what you are looking for in this document:
http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/doc/02-08-eng.pdf

Check chart at page 9/14


----------



## McG (15 Oct 2009)

Note quite.  While it does show MILE, it does not get into any of the other groups that I am aware of.  There is no mention of CBTA.  I know of one (don't remember the name) which is any-engineer (includes Engr, Const Engr, EME, AERE, MARE, CELE, etc).  The occupation groups typically appear in establishments to indicate where a position can be filled by more than one occupation.


----------



## gcclarke (15 Oct 2009)

That PDF referrenced "CFAO 2-10 Personnel Branches Within the Canadian Forces". Could that be what you're looking for? 

Also, darn you CFAOs for not conforming to the common look and feel and thus not being online!

Oh wait, sorry. Misplaced anger.

Darn you Treasury Board!


----------



## Gunner98 (15 Oct 2009)

Last try: pages 24-26/29 of pubs.drdc.gc.ca/PDFS/unc06/p519201.pdf


----------



## McG (15 Oct 2009)

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Last try: pages 24-26/29 of pubs.drdc.gc.ca/PDFS/unc06/p519201.pdf


Still not quite.  Not only does this list pre-date the current MOSID structure (which is relevant because the groups I'm looking for also have MOSID like numeral designators), but occupations only appear in one group where the occupations may appear in more than one group for what I am looking for.


----------



## McG (16 Oct 2009)

Okay, here are a few examples of MOS Groups:

CBTA 90001
ENGR FD OPS 90018
ENG GEN 90030
ENG MIL 90033
INFRA TECH 90006
ENG AIR 90036
C S TECH SEA 90020
C&E IS TECH 90021

In CFTPO, you can pull up a shopping list of these but there is no explination of which occupations are contained within each specific group.


----------



## gcclarke (16 Oct 2009)

MCG, I found the following on the help page for the CFTPO sfotware, at clsapp.mil.ca/cls_mil_ca/cftpo/index.html (DWAN only). It seems like this is what you're looking for. To find the xls file I took this from, go from that page, to "Introduction", to "Help Topics / Table of Contents", to "Glossary,Definitions & Version 5 manual" (sic), to "MOC List".


As for what exactly these numbers mean, as some of my University texts put it, I'll leave that as an exercise up to the reader. Most of them are MOCs, some are even more outdated MOC groups.

For example, my own trade's MOC was 87, but years before that, us and the Marine Systems Engineers (And the Naval Architects for that matter) were all sub-MOCs of the MARE MOC 44, which shows up in both the ENGG and SEA GEN categories. 

OFFICERS	 	   
MOC	DESCRIPTION	   
01	ANY GSO - LESS 49, 51, 55, 56, 58, 61, 62, 67, 72, 74, 75	   
02	CBTA - 21, 22, 23, 24	   
03	AOPS - 31, 32	   
04	AIRG - 31, 32, 33, 65	   
05	ENGG - 24, 41, 42, 43, 44, 46	   
06	ARMS - 21, 22, 23, 24, 42	   
07	OPSG - 21, 22, 23, 24, 31, 32, 72	   
08	AIR DEF - 31, 32, 33, 42, 65	   
09	CBT SVC SP - 43, 69	   
10	L TECH SVC - 24, 43, 69	   
11	LOG ADM - 68, 69	   
12	SEA GEN - 44, 71	   
13	MILE - 24, 46	   
14	AIRENG - 41, 46	   
15	AIRT - 41, 42, 46, 69	   
		   
		   
NCMs	 	   
MOC	DESCRIPTION	   
971	ATR	   
972	CBTA - 011, 021, 022, 031, 041, 042	   
973	SEA GEN - 065, 181, 275, 276, 277, 278, 283, 284, 285, 286, 312, 313, 314, 321, 331, 332, 341, 342, 862	   
974	CBTOPSEA - 275, 276, 277, 278	   
975	MSTECSEA - 312, 313, 314, 321, 331, 332	   
976	AIR TECH - 514, 526, 565	   
977	INFRA TECH - 041, 042 + 600 SERIES	   
978	L MAINT - 400 SERIES	   
979	ELEC TECH - 225, 226, 227, 434, 526	   
980	ARMS - 011, 021, 022, 031, 041, 042, 052, 211	   
981	COM S OPS - 211, 212, 291	   
982	ADM - 836, 933	   
983	MED - 700 SERIES	   
986	SECUR INT - 111, 811	   
987	AIRG - 081, 091, 121, 131, 168, 514, 526, 565	   
988	AOPS - 081, 091, 121, 131, 168	   
989	AIR ELEC SYS TECH	   
990	ENGR FD OPS  - 041, 042	   
991	COMM SUPVR - 211, 212	   
992	CSTECSEA - 065, 283, 284, 285, 286	   
993	C&E IS TECH -225,226,227


----------



## McG (16 Oct 2009)

We're getting closer.  Playing around with MOS Groups in CFTPO shows that the current groups don't precisely match with the old MOC Groups.  So, the fact that many of the refenced MOCs don't exist as MOSID today asside, this list still leaves some ambiguity as to what is in the current MOS Groups.


----------



## McG (16 Oct 2009)

Found!  It is backward to what I was looking for (shows a list of occupations and all the groups into which each falls) but meets my needs.

On DWAN: http://dhrim04.desc.mil.ca/engraph/custom_e.asp
It is the "Occupation Group Report" link.


----------

